

Ask HN: Anyone here ever write science fiction? - rblion

Just curious. If so, describe your creation and how you created it please.<p>I love quality sci-fi (movies, books, games) and am working on a series myself, just wanted to see how others on HN go about creating a sci-fi series.
======
wtracy
I've published a few flash fiction pieces on <http://365tomorrows.com/> but
nothing to get excited about. Those pieces are short enough that I can write
one out in one sitting, then I let it sit for maybe a week and then I go back
and edit it. After maybe half a dozen rounds of editing I can get something
I'm willing to put up. I don't have any kind of regular schedule.

I'm working on a script for a sci-fi graphic novel, but I don't have anything
to show for it yet. I regular timetable would probably help with that. :-)

------
gavanwoolery
I've been writing a book for the past decade or so. The thing that is perhaps
different is that I am not recording it anywhere but in my head - not on
paper, not digitally, etc. I find this useful for a few reasons - as you write
a book perhaps your ideas change as you are writing it. When the whole book is
in your head, you can create a very non-linear network of characters, events,
etc. I would like to make it into a book/comic/game/short film, but I doubt it
will ever see the light of day. :)

~~~
unignorant
Do you keep a plot in your head, or a story? Not doubting, just curious.

If you created and memorized your entire story, word for word, without it ever
being put to paper, that is very impressive.

------
rubentan
On a sidenote, do you have a writing schedule? Like, a strict timetable on
when you would put everything aside and then sit down and write?

~~~
rblion
No. I write in chunks, when the juices are flowing I can bride a lot of
characters and events together. I have droughts too when life and
relationships take over. Either way, I am 22 now, I want to finish it before
30. Sci-fi is really growing to be a bigger and bigger part of global culture.

